# Pudding from hot chocolate mix.



## Jeff G. (Nov 11, 2008)

I wasn't feeling great today and wanted some pudding.  OK, no cocoa, no milk, didn't feel like going out.  I did have some Swiss Miss hot chocolate mix. 
I opened 4 packets of mix, stirred 2 1/2 cups water and brought it up to a boil.  I mixed up some cornstarch and cold water, poured that in to thicken. 

When I tasted it, the flavor was a little light, but not bad.  I looked over and saw the peanut butter jar.  I scooped up a large glop and stirred it into the pudding.  It set up beautifully in the fridge, creamy and pretty tasty.  

Not as good a really good home made pudding, but in a pinch, its better than instant pudding!


----------

